# What Hamster Cage?!



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys - finally decided to take the plunge and get a hamster (not sure on the breed - possibly syrian). I am a complete newbie at this so thought I would ask the advice of all you forum members!!!

Firstly I need a cage - have looked at several forum threads on this and found a few potentials!!!

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Superb Hamster Cage/Palace with lots of accessories on eBay (end time 18-Sep-10 22:45:23 BST)

Could everyone have a look and let me know what they think - or if they are no good suggest a good alternative - looking to spend ideally no more then £50!

Obviously the main things I am concerned about is that there is not going to be enough space for the little fella! Also don't want to have any escape attempts on my hands either!

Thanks for looking!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The bottom one looks like it's the Hamster Heaven cage (google it!) which is one of the best recommended cages, it's definately one of the favourites on here! Also think that is quite a cheap price for that cage, think you're definitely getting a good deal there 

The other two I wouldn't really say were suitable. The first cage looks too small and the second one has bars on the floor which can cause foot problems in small animals.

I'd most definitely say the last one! Without a doubt!


Edit: When you look at the £15 postage, that is actually quite expensive compared to some of the HH cages that appear on eBay. I know there are a few people who've had them very, very cheap from eBay. Sure more people will be along with advice soon


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> The bottom one looks like it's the Hamster Heaven cage (google it!) which is one of the best recommended cages, it's definately one of the favourites on here! Also think that is quite a cheap price for that cage, think you're definitely getting a good deal there
> 
> The other two I wouldn't really say were suitable. The first cage looks too small and the second one has bars on the floor which can cause foot problems in small animals.
> 
> I'd most definitely say the last one! Without a doubt!


I thought that might be the case!!! Very tempted by the Hamster Heaven Cage - Does anyone know how many hamsters this would suit? I've been told syrians are better off on their own - what about other breeds?

Cheers!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the bottom one is a Peggy metro, if it is it isnt really big enough. Cant wait to see pics of your new hammy when he/she arrives.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jacqueline1818 said:


> I thought that might be the case!!! Very tempted by the Hamster Heaven Cage - Does anyone know how many hamsters this would suit? I've been told syrians are better off on their own - what about other breeds?
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah Syrian hamsters can't live together full stop. They are okay like you see in pet shops because they are still youngsters but you can't keep two Syrians together at all. Having said that, they tend to be the most handleable and tame breed of hamster.

As for Dwarfs in that cage, i'm sure you could keep 2 or 3 in a cage that size (i'm not a hammy expert though) but Dwarf hamsters have a habit of falling out with one another and needing to be separated permanently. I'm not 100% whether that cage is suitable for dwarfs, it depends what the bar spacing is like but I should think it would be okay for them.

If you're new to owning hamsters then i'd definitely recommend a Syrian over one of the dwarf breeds 

...oh, and not a pet shop bred hamster (like [email protected]) because they are very badly bred in very, very cruel conditions and often have very poor temperaments and need a lot of work putting into them before they're tame. You're much better off finding a breeder or re-homing an unwanted hamster from a rescue or somewhere like Preloved


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah Syrian hamsters can't live together full stop. They are okay like you see in pet shops because they are still youngsters but you can't keep two Syrians together at all. Having said that, they tend to be the most handleable and tame breed of hamster.
> 
> As for Dwarfs in that cage, i'm sure you could keep 2 or 3 in a cage that size (i'm not a hammy expert though) but Dwarf hamsters have a habit of falling out with one another and needing to be separated permanently. I'm not 100% whether that cage is suitable for dwarfs, it depends what the bar spacing is like but I should think it would be okay for them.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I'm looking at rehoming one! Will probably go for a Syrian :001_cool:


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a Hamster heaven for my syrian and he loves it. I know the cage is expensive but it's so worth it.

Or I have been told the Savic Cambridge is suitable for syrians. This is the cheapest place I have found it.....
Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
So at £37.99 that'd be well within budget sooooo money left over for toys!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jacqueline1818 said:


> Don't worry I'm looking at rehoming one! Will probably go for a Syrian :001_cool:


Where are you Sarah (Srhdufe) has a litter of baby hams who are 14 days old and their mum was rescued while pregnant, shes looking for homes for the babies when they are old enough.


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Where are you Sarah (Srhdufe) has a litter of baby hams who are 14 days old and their mum was rescued while pregnant, shes looking for homes for the babies when they are old enough.


I'm in Croydon Surrey!

Very tempted to treat myself and go for something like this!

Savic Hamster Heaven Metro - BNIB on eBay (end time 12-Oct-10 20:32:07 BST) :001_cool:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Not really sure how near to you this is...but this is the hamster heaven too...might be worth keeping an eye on...

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to say for syrians the hamster heaven is the ultimate cage imo, I have two of my syrians in hamster heavens, another good cage is a furplast Mary which is like the hamster heaven in size but its a lot cheaper, there is also the Hagen big one which is an excellent cage. Srhdufe is in Leeds but if you fell in love with one of her babies I think there is an animal courier who is a member on here or maybe a hamster train could be set up.


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

I have these cages for my two hammies....

Space Commander Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home I have connected this one to the one below

Dreamland Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home I have connected this one to the one above

Mini Duna Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home, the bigger version of this one

Combi 1 Dwarf Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home, this one I am not to impressed with, I have my chinese hammy in this one, so it big enough for him but not a syrian

My syrian loves the space and dreamland cages , she runs around all over the place...

Michelle


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Srhdufe is in Leeds but if you fell in love with one of her babies I think there is an animal courier who is a member on here or maybe a hamster train could be set up.


I thought my ears were burning :lol:

Vid of the babies. Taken on saturday

YouTube - Bellas babies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is also a hamster heaven, dont know if its near to you (my lack of geographical knowledge is legendary) Hamster Heaven cage on eBay (end time 19-Sep-10 23:25:32 BST)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> This is also a hamster heaven, dont know if its near to you (my lack of geographical knowledge is legendary) Hamster Heaven cage on eBay (end time 19-Sep-10 23:25:32 BST)


It's near Oldham  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> It's near Oldham  :lol: :lol: :lol:


All roads lead to Olham:lol:


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys! Off to bed now so will have a proper look at all the suggestions tomorrow!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I would not suggest a rotastak like shellyann posted, as hamsters thrive in large open cages, such as the hamster heaven  Another good cage would be a 2-3 story Imac Fantasy cage, you can also extend more in the future 

Good Luck!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im another big HH fan got both mine of ebay really cheaply, on both occasions i was a bit naughty and contacted the seller to ask if they had a buy it now price in mind.that way you can sometimes get a real bargain because they will remove the listing so long as no one has placed a bid....also got a 3 tier immac fantasy this way

ive found these 1st 2 on ebay but would prefer to hear what the other hamster folk think if them? and not sure if the HH is anywhere near your location but ive put the link on just incase good luck in your search.

Perfecto Glass Gerbil Cage on eBay (end time 18-Sep-10 17:43:49 BST)

Freplast Small Animal Cage on eBay (end time 19-Sep-10 20:16:13 BST)

EXTRA LARGE HAMSTER CAGE PLUS EXERCISE BALL on eBay (end time 19-Sep-10 22:35:48 BST)


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I would not suggest a rotastak like shellyann posted, as hamsters thrive in large open cages, such as the hamster heaven  Another good cage would be a 2-3 story Imac Fantasy cage, you can also extend more in the future
> 
> Good Luck!!


what is that all about?

My hamsters like there cages, the rotastak cages are attached together , so there is plently of space .... Coco loves running around all the tubes etc..

I would appricate to keep you opinions to yourself, as I was offering advice and you have just put me down for it!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> im another big HH fan got both mine of ebay really cheaply, on both occasions i was a bit naughty and contacted the seller to ask if they had a buy it now price in mind.that way you can sometimes get a real bargain because they will remove the listing so long as no one has placed a bid....also got a 3 tier immac fantasy this way
> 
> ive found these 1st 2 on ebay but would prefer to hear what the other hamster folk think if them? and not sure if the HH is anywhere near your location but ive put the link on just incase good luck in your search.
> 
> ...


The perfecto isnt great imo Noushka, they are a pig to clean out and they never seem to have enough floor space to fit toys etc. The Ferplast cage is fantastic though.



shellyann1971 said:


> what is that all about?
> 
> My hamsters like there cages, the rotastak cages are attached together , so there is plently of space .... Coco loves running around all the tubes etc..
> 
> I would appricate to keep you opinions to yourself, as I was offering advice and you have just put me down for it!!!


I think youve missed the point of posting on forums, the op asked what was a good hamster cage, lots of people (me included) choose not keep their hamsters in a rotastak cage for our own reasons but Im glad that your hamters are happy and healthy in your cages. Ash is entitled to her opinion and is also entitled to post her opinion, she did not put you down at all but merely expressed an opinion on the cage you suggested, I think if you reread her post you will realise that you were perhaps being over sensitive.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> All roads lead to Olham:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

It's the road out of Oldham though that most people like to take..:lol: (not a lover of Oldham.)

Yes I agree the hamster heaven is probably the best cage for a Syrian hamster. My two Syrians love theirs.:thumbup:


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys - think I will treat myself (and the hanmster of course :001_cool and go for the Hamster heaven!!! Now just need to think about where to put it - gonna have to rearrange to whole room!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Jacqueline thats a really good choice 

shellyann, I wasn't trying to point out that you suggested a bad cage or anything, thats why I put the smiley face at the end, to tell you not to take it to heart. Everyone on this forum is entitled to their own opinions, thats what forums are for, and I was just warning Jaqueline that there isn't really good space in them, and the ventilation also isnt the best. To make enough room for a syrian you would have to have many sets, which would also take forever to clean  So I was just pointing out the cheaper(not in quality, but price, as many rotastaks would cost quite a bit), and more convenient cages  Once again, don't take it to heart, I was just helping Jaqueline find the best possible cage for her hamster


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacqueline1818 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys - think I will treat myself (and the hanmster of course :001_cool and go for the Hamster heaven!!! Now just need to think about where to put it - gonna have to rearrange to whole room!


You can buy a Nero 2 stand to put it on if you haven't anything to stand the cage on, you can then store things underneath. The dogs bed is under mine.:lol:


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> You can buy a Nero 2 stand to put it on if you haven't anything to stand the cage on, you can then store things underneath. The dogs bed is under mine.:lol:


Thanks for that - I think I've found a space for it - just a case of rearranging a few things!!!


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Jacqueline thats a really good choice
> 
> shellyann, I wasn't trying to point out that you suggested a bad cage or anything, thats why I put the smiley face at the end, to tell you not to take it to heart. Everyone on this forum is entitled to their own opinions, thats what forums are for, and I was just warning Jaqueline that there isn't really good space in them, and the ventilation also isnt the best. To make enough room for a syrian you would have to have many sets, which would also take forever to clean  So I was just pointing out the cheaper(not in quality, but price, as many rotastaks would cost quite a bit), and more convenient cages  Once again, don't take it to heart, I was just helping Jaqueline find the best possible cage for her hamster


Hi

Ok I am sorry for jumping.......... I am a bit of a stress bum this week...

The only reason I went for this type of cage, is that I have 7 moggies, and I think my Hamsters will be a lot safer, than a cage with bars, as my two kittens now , wont leave them alone, when they are out and about...
I do understand what you mean, about buying more, this is why I did, with having the two now, and I do intend to buy a couple more in time, I have the other two cages, which they go in , when we are out or at night, which are in my LOs room, so they are safe from the cats, so they are in the rotastak cages only in the evenings mainly... so its not as if they are in there permanate... but I do like the cages, and my syrian especially loves running though the tubes, the chinese one is not so keen, as he too small i think.. so at least he has the other one as well

anyway, again sorry for jumping

Michelle


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> The perfecto isnt great imo Noushka, they are a pig to clean out and they never seem to have enough floor space to fit toys etc. The Ferplast cage is fantastic though.


thanks TDM... i picked one up for a fiver at a car boot and tbh was a bit surprised how little floor space there was but it has a sticker on the glass which says 'National Hamster Council Approved'.. i'll hang on to it but it'll only be used for an emergency



Jacqueline1818 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys - think I will treat myself (and the hanmster of course :001_cool and go for the Hamster heaven!!! Now just need to think about where to put it - gonna have to rearrange to whole room!


I dont think you or your new Hammy will be disappointed:thumbup:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

shellyann1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok I am sorry for jumping.......... I am a bit of a stress bum this week...
> 
> ...


Thats ok, I have bad days too, as does everyone else  I just think that open cages are far better, the ones with the plastic bottom, and wire top, but if you get enough rotastaks, and you don't mind cleaning them all, and it makes your hamsters safer, than who am I to say it's wrong.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> im another big HH fan got both mine of ebay really cheaply, on both occasions i was a bit naughty and contacted the seller to ask if they had a buy it now price in mind.that way you can sometimes get a real bargain because they will remove the listing so long as no one has placed a bid....also got a 3 tier immac fantasy this way
> 
> ive found these 1st 2 on ebay but would prefer to hear what the other hamster folk think if them? and not sure if the HH is anywhere near your location but ive put the link on just incase good luck in your search.
> 
> ...


That Extra large hamster cage is a Hamster Heaven and an amazing bargain with the playpen as well!!!


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> That Extra large hamster cage is a Hamster Heaven and an amazing bargain with the playpen as well!!!


Just won this on ebay for £26! Bargin!!! Now just need to get the hamster to go in it!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! That was a really good bargain!! And it comes with all the basics, so all you need is a hamster, food, and bedding


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well picked up the hamster heaven a couple of days ago and it's awesome! Also collected Jasper the hamster from Anna at Furry Friends tonight and he is loving it! Here are a couple of pics!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow seriously gorgeous hammy, cant wait for the more and more piccies as he settles in.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow what a bargain and what a scrumptious hammy!! xx


----------

